# Think about last summer, getting ready for 2018



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

WOW! Those are some beautiful flowers, that red one made me say "Oooooo". My MIL actually sent me 3 packs of wildflower mix seeds, because she knows I love flowers. I'm still thinking about where I can put a flowerbed for something like that. Love the pergola too. I bet you get all kinds of honeybees and hummingbirds, some of my favorite things with wings.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow that looks great, @wardconnor will finally have some competition this year!

I can grow grass but I need some help when it comes to flowers. I planted a hybrid tea rose 2 springs ago and it looked great for 2 weeks then it all went downhill from there. It didn't come back after the winter so I pulled it up.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Awesome stuff there @Darrell

I'm looking forward to this summer as well. I love the color of different flowers be it annuals or perennials. The more I do with the flowers pots and beds, the more flower beds I want to cut into the grass.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks. This was actually two summers ago. I now live in a different house which is a blank slate.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

That is a beautiful garden. Really gives me hope for doing the same!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------

